# Última versión de Proteus gratuita



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola amigos, he descargado una versión de prueba del Proteus actual. Donde encuentro esta versión de forma gratuita o cual versión se consigue de forma gratuita. Buscando con Google me pareció que solo me llevaba a sitios donde tratan de meterme cualquier otra software y temo que malware!


----------



## jmth (Mar 23, 2014)

Dudo que haya una versión completa de Proteus que se pueda conseguir de forma legal, es un programa profesional y los que lo hacen no es por gratis.

Si la hay me avisais.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2014)

Para casos como este, lo mejor es ingresar directamente en la página del fabricante y mirar si existe esa posibilidad, por ejemplo: * Proteus* 

Desconozco las limitaciones que pueda tener este Demo


----------



## biopic (Mar 23, 2014)

yo he descargado la version "demo" de proteus de la pagina oficial

http://www.labcenter.com/download/prodemo_download.cfm#professional 

y se pueden simular circuitos analogicos , tarnsistores ,leds resistores compuertas logicas op-amps etc, pero en cuato a microcontroladores solo puedes simular el pic16f84a si haces tu propio proyecto, el cual NO se puede guardar o imprimir ni  el simulado ni el PCB, pero trae muchos ejemplos de ARM, AVR , PIC etc.


----------



## jmth (Mar 23, 2014)

> The limitations are that it does not allow you to save, print or design your own microcontroller based designs (you can however write your own software programs to run on the existing sample design suite for evaluation), but does include all features offered by the professional system including netlist based PCB design with auto-placement, auto-routing and graph based simulation



No puedes guardar, imprimir o modificar los microcontroladores que uses en tu diseño, pero incluye todo lo que tiene el sistema completo. Está muy bien para ser una demo.


----------

